# [erreurs disque] nvidia,  S-ATA : erreurs dmesg (RESOLU)

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

J'ai ajouté à ma configuration qui était en IDE un disque S-ATA. Et j'ai constamment des messages d'erreurs.

Je ne sais pas trop comment vérifier si le souci est en amont du disque (câble, carte-mère) ou le disque.

J'ai lancé un smartctl qui ne semble rien avoir remonté comme erreur.

Voici un bloc d'erreurs remontées : http://pastealacon.com/33574

Comment pourrais-je découpler le problème ? Je n'ai pas d'autre connectique S-ATA, sauf peut-être via un boîtier USB.

----------

## alcorel

je suppose que tu peux pas tester ton disque sur une autre machine?

dans ce cas, j'essairais de booter sur le livecd, monter /proc, chrooter sur la partition système  et copier /proc/config.gz dans le répertoire de genkernel.

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

genkernel all.
```

 puis voir ce que ça dit

----------

## Poussin

Peut-être un problème avec le NCQ. Tente peut-être de booter avec swncq=0 ou ton_driver.swncq=0. Si je ne me trompe pas, tu as une config AMD qui date comme la mienne (  :Very Happy:  ), je parie sur du NForce, donc ptete sata_nv.swncq=0

Bon maintenant, comme tu le dis, les cables SATA, c'est tout sauf fiable. Je ne compte plus les cables défecteux qui me sont passés dans les mains...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

LE système est bootable, c'est le système même qui donne l'erreur. 

Le câble est neuf, mais un bon marché. J'ai les mêmes erreurs avec les câbles de ma CM, mais qui datent...

C'est en effet un chipset nVidia nForce4, je vais ajouter l'option pour voir.

En mettant l'option sata_nv.swncq=0, cela a désactivé le software NCQ. Voyons ce que ça donne...

----------

## xaviermiller

Poussin, je te dois une chope ou un verre de peket, je pense que tu as mis le doigt sur le problème !

C'est un vieux PC, mais il est toujours réactif (et deux fois plus avec l'ajout de ce SSD), je n'ai pas encore envie de le remplacer, et là, tu viens de me sauver  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Mouais, sauf que du coup, tu ne tires pas profit du NCQ, ça c'est un poil dommage. Je parierais sur un chipset légèrement défectueux (ou qui ne supporte pas le NCQ?). De mon côté, c'est du MCP55 (un brol nvidia aussi, dont je ne suis pas fan en fait)

Enfin, si tu es content, moi aussi ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vais me renseigner, pour savoir ce qu'il en est. De toutes façons, ce SSD est trop rapide pour le bus S-ATA 1Gbps, et la carte-mère semble commencer à donner des signes de fatigues (comportement erratique de l'USB et de l'interface réseau après un redémarrage). Je donne encore 6 mois-1 an à ce PC qui aura 8 ans l'année prochaine.

EDIT: est-ce que j'ai perdu des données ou est-ce que le noyau a tout bien géré ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour l'info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Command_Queuing

Soit, mais vu les bonnes perfs de mon SSD, je ne pense pas voir énormément de changement en temps d'accès si je désactive cette fonctionnalité.

----------

